# Couch & Dinette Swap



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Reading Larry's comment about the couch swap with chairs got me to thinking if and how it could be done to move the couch on our camper down to replace the dinette then to move the dinette down to the couch? The problem is getting the dinette too slide in and out. The dinette is the problem. On the Coleman Caravan its raised since it rolls I'm sure.

Humm ok creative minds, can this be done? Kinda like Monster Garage its Monster Outback time!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Must be a side slider. (I'm jealous).

If you can think it, you can do it. But like Carroll Shelby said, "Speed cost money...how fast you want to go?"

I think a cool mod, as long as we're tallking about Monster Outback, would be a sliding deck addition, that comes out from the underbelly beneath the door, like on some of the new Class A's.

Have you seen the 5er that has the Skybox deck on the rear roof? Instant NASCAR viewing deck! Apparently has a grille up there, too.

http://www.skydeckrv.com/

Now there's a mod for ya!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you notice.....it's a Thor company.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A Thor company. I wish









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

OMG that is the coolest thing I have seen on a TT or 5 'er yet.

With an RV like that who needs a house?

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

My slide out moves the couch and dinette all together. What do you see as the problem with the dinette?

If the dimensions are similar it seems it should work.

Wayne how about the floating RV?








Each motorcoach is custom-built with a price tag of between $850,000 and $1.2 million


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its not really a problem, but when traveling it would be nice at times to stop and eat and have the dinette available. The only other reason is when fixing a meal the couch would be nice on the end so you could watch TV if you wanted.

I think the three issues to this would be adjusting the pump and the heater to fit under the sofa, the heater is my only worry as far as air flow, and the big one is having the dinette slide.

Doubt I would do this but figured it might be fun to think through, who knows maybe Keystone would listen and make the change on the 28' units.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think the heater would fit under my couch the way it is built, plus it would have to slid in and out, gas line problem? That is one of the reasons I went with the 28BHS, the whole thing can be used while stopping during travel, including the bed.

Good luck with the engineering ideas.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Do you think the couches are all the same units, regardless of what unit they are in? The heater is under the couch on the 26RS. If they are using the same couch units, I don't see an issue with either air flow or fit. Unless there are some other considerations such as slide mechanisms and what not.

Just my $.02.


----------

